# How to convert VCD files to DVD files?



## gopalpatil (May 15, 2008)

Hi,
I have Some Video CDs. I want to write those in DVD. But, Nero cannot burn the DVDs for .Dat or MPG. 
Plz let me know if any other ways to burn VCD to DVD.
Thanks,
GP


----------



## bhishm (Aug 13, 2007)

Nero has a program called NEro VIsion. This can convert VCD to DVD. Then you can burn the files using Nero itself.


----------

